# [EVDL] Power Steering Pump



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Rog;

Gees! Keep us abrest on this one! The EV World, albiet rather small, but 
we are working on that, Sure could use a pump setup, like that! Mike's S-10 
comes to minf, it goes nice but drives, well, DUH! ,Like a TRUCK!NEEDS 
P.S.!OK it would be NICE, though IF ya could bolt in a simple 12 volt unit?

See ya Sat?

Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, December 07, 2009 9:49 AM
Subject: [EVDL] Power Steering Pump


> Has anyone used a Tilt / Trim hydraulic pump from a Mercruiser
> outdrive as a power steering pump?
>
> I know about the MR2 pump and the CanEV pump, but using one of these
> boat pumps could be a nice drop in solution that can be had relatively
> cheap. You can buy a brand new one online for less than $200, and it
> comes complete with reservoir and designed to run on 12V. They are
> marine duty, which exceeds automotive duty in corrosion protection.
>
> I have not been able to find out the psi and flow rate rating on these
> pumps, so I don't know if they are a good fit. Anyone know?
>
> _______________________________________________
> General support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Maybe I'll just have to pull the one out of my boat and do a pressure/ 
flow test on it. I think I need 1200 psi and 4.5 gpm, or there 
abouts. I think that's what I remember reading about power steering 
pumps. Sound about right to you?



> Bob Rice wrote:
> 
> > Hi Rog;
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Roger Heuckeroth <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Has anyone used a Tilt / Trim hydraulic pump from a Mercruiser
> > outdrive as a power steering pump?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, I did a little bit of testing this morning. The Mercruiser pump 
is loud, and it also is designed for high pressure low flow. Its not 
a good candidate. I actually found a BMW Mini Cooper electric power 
steering pump for a reasonable price. I think I'm going to go with 
that.




> Mark Farver wrote:
> 
> > On Mon, Dec 7, 2009 at 8:49 AM, Roger Heuckeroth <[email protected]
> > > wrote:
> ...


----------

